# Fruit wine bottles



## ctshep97 (Jun 16, 2014)

when you out there bottle a fruit wine do you use clear bottles or colored [green] bottles. i have about 2 gallons of cherry i need to bottle up. i have used clear in the past.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 16, 2014)

The only fruit wine I've made has been Dragon Blood and since both my batches came out looking like a blush wine I used clear bottles for those bottles that might or be likely to be labeled and gifted. For stuff staying in the house I've no qualms about putting any of my wines, even whites, in my green or brown bottles.


----------



## garymc (Jun 16, 2014)

I use whatever is handy.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 16, 2014)

For me, it depends on the fruit. Dark red fruits (blackberry, blueberry, elderberry) go in green bottles. Most others go in clear. I did bottle a blackberry /blueberry blend and a blackberry port in blue bottles. 

I am lucky that in Missouri most wineries give away used bottles and there is one very nearby that has great labels that just float off. And they love home winemakers. I usually pick up 18-20 empties at a time.

 Sorry, I missed a word when I typed that up last night, that should have been 18-20 _*CASES*_ of empties at a time


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 16, 2014)

cmasin LUCKY! ctshep97 for all my dark fruit wines I use the green bottles, for lite colored fruit I use the clear to show off the beautiful color I haven't made cherry but I would use the clear but like bkisel has said about gifting or drinking yourself I would use whatever I have on hand if presentation does not matter. I have even used the lite brown bottles for my pear and apple cuz that was all I had


----------

